# Bottle Dump Advice



## RedGinger (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any dump digging tips to share?  I went digging this weekend and have a great site, but not a lot of stuff found.  I figure you can always learn something new.  Thanks.
 Laur


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 6, 2008)

it all depends on the dump I'd say.  There are always bottle lines or layers in the big ash dumps, depending on how they dumped.  In swampy flat areas the bottles seem to pile up around rocks and where trees had stood, as if they floated there.  In hill dumps there are large clusters at the top and at the bottom.  Dry flat areas they tended to dump in piles and the bottles piled up between the piles.  No matter where you digging look for the use layer.  The heavy ash will produce very few bottles while the use layers full of rust, dirt and other debris will also have more bottles.  If your in ash dig down and in until you hit this layer.  There may be many stacked up, use layer, ash, use layer, ash, use layer etc...  There always tend to be one use layer that is loaded in there somewhere...  Farm dumps are a trick of their own, but alway dig a little deeper in the dirt then where it seems to end...

 Always make sure your layers are intact also, good white ash is a good sign that it is fresh while dark gray ash is sometimes a sign it's been dug.  Also if your finding a lot of broken stuff but not all the pieces in the same place it's another sign it's been tossed before...

 Good luck, hope you hit some beauty's!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Tigue.  There is some ash and then just dirt, but I need to get deeper.  I know it is a farm area and have found horseshoes.  Thanks, I think I needed a refresher course lol.  A lot of old and new stuff is mixed together.  I'll keep you posted.
 Laur


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 6, 2008)

on farm dumps they had separate ash pits sometimes... not often but sometimes.  I would dig under the ash but only a foot tops!  Most farms dumps were just surface areas, so look for older pockets close by...To bad we cant show each other some tricks, I cant figure my butt from a privy, but have a 6th sense when it comes dumps!  there old bottles in there some where hopefully...

 another tip, while not always true most farmers once they had a motor vehicle moved their dumps farther from the house.  If the dump is real far away it's likely there is not an old dump under there...


----------



## lexdigger (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Laur, don't forget that when you think you've hit bottom Make Sure! Alot of times they would spread dirt or clay over a dump every so often. I guess to keep the smell down? Some dumps will have trash and then a clay cap, more trash and another cap, and so on. One dump we dug here in town actually had five clay caps and went 15 feet deep. If I wouldn't have dug a test hole through that first clay cap we may have missed all the best stuff down deeper. Even the probe wouldn't go through because it was so dense and compacted. Another thing to remember is to try and dig out and move any large rocks. Yeah, alot of times they bust things up but they can also protect things from getting broken, especially larger items like crocks and jugs. Good Luck with it! Chris


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 6, 2008)

No house still stands in the area.  I've found some goodies there before, though.  I appreciate you sharing your "dump secrets" with me.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 6, 2008)

Why did those people have to break everything back then? lol  A lot of kick up bottles are on the ground, a screw top gin (yuck), but a lot of pottery too.  I'll go deeper next time.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 6, 2008)

no secrets, just years of second guessing!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 6, 2008)

Experience is what it's all about and it's what I trust.  Thanks Tigue and Lex


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 6, 2008)

I dig dumps if they are 1900 80s 90s I don't dig the white ash (1920s 30s) dumps any more that chit will kill ya Shmexy hahahaha!
 From what you told me about your dump,you need to dig down
 as far as you can to see if it changes in age.(keep it simple),and keep them horse shoes a coming.Good Luck. Rick


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 6, 2008)

Horseshoes aren't all that!  lol.  I guess I can expect to find at least 2 more as I found 2 already lol.  I did find a button, and I have a thing for buttons!  Thanks Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2008)

Word up sailor! lol [8|] <~~~ Hey! that looks like someone,I just can't place who lol.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Like, I said, one of the guys.  I don't know, who is it??  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2008)

You know.[:'(]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 7, 2008)

i like turtles


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2008)

I like buttons in 150 year old chit lol[8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes!  I love turtles!  always happy when the turles come around... post the vid!


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 7, 2008)

We like turtles!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought he had glasses already?[8|]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 7, 2008)

rick likes turtles


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jan 7, 2008)

I like enamaleware...been finding it alot in the dump Ive been in. Haven't hit the old stuff yet...I havent posted in awhile. Hey Rick I really need to ask you a question about a bottle. Congrats on you Cobalt story coming out in Feb, heard it through the grapevines.  Thanks  Lisa


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 7, 2008)

I forgot, congratulations on your story Rick. When are you starting your own mag?  []  P.S.  Thanks for the slideshow!
 Laur


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 7, 2008)

I did not know what the turtle reference was.  Philabottles succeeded, yet again, in disgusting me.  
 Laur


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is that barn where the dump was.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 7, 2008)

turtles


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Tried to delete, but bottles are my specialty, not computers lol.  I'm going to be back digging this week, so I'll take some pictures of what I find.  
 Laur


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Laur Im no writer and don't claim to be one, I am just a bottle digger  telling his story. Thanks for the boost though [8D] 
 There may be another story going in AB&GC on a big dig we did a few years ago with a lot of crazy history behind it. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2008)

The Oaklee farm  dump thats the pic I took tonight.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Lisa what up? havent seen you around in a while?pm me about the bottle.and thanks.Rick


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2008)

LoL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2008)

My New Years Rez is holdin tight.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 8, 2008)

Rick(s) what did you think of privy-itis?   Next up on there is a recipe.  This picture was close enough to a button.  400 something hits and no more dump suggestions?  I guess we have covered the basics.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 8, 2008)

I've basically dug creekbank dumps say 95% of the time.
  With all the movement, dirt falling down the bank, creek action in the winter, one is lucky to find
  a strict "use layer", but the use layers are there if one is willing to clear some brush, cut through poison oak
  roots and so forth.
  Some of the better bottles can be strays up the bank from the main dump.
  Recently went down The Creek with my old digging partner checking out all of our old sites from
  20 - 30 years ago:  the Trough dump, PG&E dump, Yuba Street, the Wash-out dump, China Camp, et cetera.

  They were all recognizable by us, but there was almost nothing on the surface to indicate to anyone just
  walking by that "hey here's an old dump".  The way fill was dumped along the creek there are no doubt
  dumps 5, 10 or more feet back into the creekbank, from when the Creek ran wild before the 1930s when it was dammed up in the mountains and somewhat channelized (although it is mostly "natural" compared to the other creeks in the area.

  The only other "dump" I've had experience with was digging through 1906 Earthquake landfill in San Francisco
  which was spotting chips of glass and rust and brick on the surface of the soil and just digging down and outwards until bottles started to come out.  Heavy on bricks, cement chunks, rusted metal -- basically the ruins
  hauled from downtown S.F. to low lying land near the Bay shore.  Coolest thing was finding an intact, undamaged hutch in the middle of a pile of bricks about three feet under the surface.  It was a Popular Soda
  Works S. F. hutch with "Pop" embossed on the base.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 9, 2008)

Test hole around the area to get an idea on how spread out it is and how deep..  Start on an edge so you don't cover up undug spots with dirt and forget where you have and haven't dug.  If things aren't coming up switch to a new spot.  Age the dump by checking dates on sodas, milks or by style.  Like they said, if rocks were piled there, check under.  If on a farm and looking for a new spot try the closest ditches, hillsides, the other side of rock walls, in and around old foundations if ya can find them.  Dig around the spring.  If there is a patch of woods behind the farm check on either side of any entrance roads.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 10, 2008)

whats so disgusting about turtles?  Hows the digging going?  any finds in there?  Dont neglect the areas around the dump that look like nothing was dumped there...


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Tigue, thanks for all your suggestions.  I haven't been back yet, but will soon.  I'll let you know.  That's a good point, it's hard not to start in on the spots with everything sticking out.  I found lots of broken pieces of things made in England, horseshoes, glass stopper, button, a small med, but not much else last time.  That's the luck of the draw!  Apparently, the turtle is some obscene reference.  Have you been out digging?  Any privy luck?
 Laur


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 10, 2008)

Nevermind.  I was told something else.  Forget it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 10, 2008)

Gotcha.  Duh.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay coolcat.  That song reminds me of the last Seinfeld episode.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've doing lots a digging, just finished up a pontil era dump I was in the last two days...  I got some reaal nice stuff.  I post my digs on the other site because it was the first site I joined... more chit chat over here though.  Check it out...

 I don't care how old you are, that turtle kid is funny!  The reporter barley kept a strait face...


----------



## mikmis (Jan 10, 2008)

man those are nice matt !!!! way to go


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Michael... it sets the fire under your arse, I've barley slept in three days...  I'm either out looking or home studying my maps right now... and chatting over here of course...


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 25, 2008)

Fox takes on the Turtle kid!!!!

 http://youtube.com/watch?v=4B-K4NGo2HE&feature=related


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

hey Red G I have limited areas to dig too. mostly farm dumps.  & it's hard to get permission.  am looking at going thru the historical society to try & get in may be just the foot in the door I need. Love all the info this post stirred up.  I learned a lot too. & I love buttons! I found a civil war button in a jar of buttons I bought from a 2nd hand store.  I was so excited!


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

found this little turtle in a house plant I put out in the summer.  totally dried. poor guy, but he's a low maintenance pet!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, you should try that.  I don't have limited areas to dig, I just had some questions about that dump.  Good luck.  Whatever happened with your privy?
 Laur


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats what you should try rlo,I wrote to a preservation society in my town and the historical society of a town out of state and got permission on both.
 Just pour your heart out about your love for bottle digging and collecting, and try and get a few references to write down,and make sure you say you will give them some bottles,if you find some or not.Get some from your collection to give them.
 Its always good to add them to your reference list once you gain permission for future digs.
 Some one asked me once,(so what are they going to let you keep) I said let me? I give them some of the bottles I choose to give them,after all we do the work. 
 So try it you will be surprised.
 Trust me If I can get permission from the Mayor of a town, the Historical society of another and the preservation society of another.Anyyy one can do it hahah[8D] well not really but most.lol
                                                               Good Luck  Rick


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 25, 2008)

> Trust If I can get permission from the Mayor of a town, the Historical society of another and the preservation society of another town.Anyyy one can do it hahah


 
 AMEN


----------

